# What's the best supplements for weight loss while commute to work.



## Peanut_77 (13 Nov 2015)

Hi,
I've been commuting to work for just over a month now and I'm not seeing anything change in my weight! I am trying to eat the right things at the right times & would a good protein shake be the way forward?

Any advice would be appreciated with regards to what to eat for breakfast lunch & tea. 
for example an normal day would consist of .....

Breakfast - bowl of muesli or tea & toast & a glass of Orange Juice
Lunch - two sandwich thins with ham or tuna , a piece of fruit, low fat yogurt & a bag of crisps (I know this is bad but can't eat sandwiches without crisps, it's an Irish thin!!) 
Tea - chicken & rice, Jacket potatoes and salad or a pasta dish
I between that I have about 3-4 cups of tea 

Looking forward to any advice. 

Cheers


----------



## burndust (13 Nov 2015)

How long is your commute....


----------



## Peanut_77 (13 Nov 2015)

11 miles there & back


----------



## burndust (13 Nov 2015)

Peanut_77 said:


> 11 miles there & back


Do you track your calories?.....this is the best way to lose weight in my experience it's a pain in the arse and become quite obessive....but generally I would try mixing it up a bit...try a few fasted morning rides...do you do any other type of training gym etc?


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2015)

No supplements. A sensible diet with disciplined portion control is all it takes.


----------



## Peanut_77 (13 Nov 2015)

I don't track anything really, I just jump on my bike and off I go. I don't do anything else apart from coach a kids footy team but that's only light a couple of times a week.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Nov 2015)

are you pushing it or is it a gentle plod?

try mixing up the route a little, maybe (if conditions permit) try pushing the speed a little.

little things could make a difference. your body gets used to exercise regimes pretty quickly so variety will help.

best of luck and stop worrying about the weight, muscle is heavier that flab anyway.....

and if that diet is supplemented by 10 pints a night at the weekend, it aint gonna change


----------



## vickster (14 Nov 2015)

Why would a protein shake help you lose weight when cycling?

Eat less, ditch sugary drinks (including orange juice) and alcohol and ride your bike more. Extend your commute?

How tall are you and how heavy?


----------



## moo (14 Nov 2015)

Remove these:
Muesli -> Lots of added sugar
Toast -> Lots of carbs and wheat products never fill you up
Sandwich thins -> as above
Orange Juice -> The only alternative imo would be Sainsburys High Juice WITH sugar (artificial sweeteners feed the appetite)
Low fat yoghurt -> You're simply replacing good fat with carbs
Crisps -> Should be clear why these aren't healthy

Alternatives:
Fruit&veg, lots of it (make a smoothie for breakfast)
Oats/Sultanas
Regular plain yoghurt
Nuts (almonds preferably)
Tuna salad instead of a tuna sandwich
Eggs, Eggs, Eggs - the most complete and healthy food you can eat


Ignore the government recommendation of 5 a day. Due to the low nutrient content in modern crops we should all be consuming 10-15 portions per day.


----------



## adamangler (14 Nov 2015)

monitor your calories you eat per week, do this properly no cheating. reduce cals till you start losing weight at your target rate.

end of story


----------



## Neilsmith (14 Nov 2015)

You don't actually say what you weigh, when I started cycling I had lost about a stone in weight just by cutting out buying chocolate and crisps on impulse, I also gave up alcohol but that was because of a medical problem. When I first got on a bike I still had a bit of a beer belly despite the no drink. I quickly lost another 10 lb, I do tend to push myself when I ride. I was probably about 2 stone over weight which is about what I have lost. 
What I'm getting to is are you overweight? or are you trying to lose a little bit extra, I have plateaued and I can push myself as hard as I want and not lose any more weight, I think it just turns the fat into a bit more muscle. I could lose more but it would then involve cutting out things I love, which I'm not prepared to do. 
Do you need to lose any weight to get into your healthy BMI bracket.


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Nov 2015)

You can't outrun a bad diet.................


----------



## screenman (14 Nov 2015)

I see the old muscle fat one has popped up again. You would burn a lot of calories trying to build a lb of muscle.

Peanut, you are eating too much, as others have said


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2015)

It really is very simple, as a few have pointed out.
Ride your bike, ride your bike some more and keep riding.
Cut out all the crap processed food. Eat more fresh food, fruit and veggies.
Cut down your booze intake by a lot. Ideally down to a couple of drinks one night a week..
And forget about supplements.
There's no quick fix. It won't happen overnight, in a couple of weeks or over a month, It takes a long while to lose weight and get fit so patience and will power is needed.
Give it six months and you will have noticed a heck of a lot of difference.


----------



## Beebo (15 Nov 2015)

And resist the urge to eat like a pig when you get home at night.
That is my downfall, i replace all the cals I burn as soon as i walk in the door.


----------



## srw (15 Nov 2015)

moo said:


> Remove these:
> Muesli -> Lots of added sugar
> Toast -> Lots of carbs and wheat products never fill you up
> Sandwich thins -> as above
> ...


Muesli -> depends on the brand. Many have no added sugar.
Toast -> Wholemeal toast is fine at filling you up
Sandwich thins -> again, make sure they're wholemeal, or with added seeds
OJ -> yes, it's got lots of sugar. Don't go for the crap with added sugar, just drink less or cut out.
Low fat yoghurt -> buy 0% natural yoghurt and add fruit. No added sugar, and no carbs
Crisps -> OK once in a while as a treat, but it's actually possible to eat sarnies without crisps!

Carbs aren't actually bad, despite what some people claim.

[edit]
And as others have said, protein shakes have no place in a decent diet for someone doing moderate exercise (which is just about all of us).


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Nov 2015)

If that truly is representative of your diet then portion control must be the problem.


----------



## earlestownflya (15 Nov 2015)

cycling is not really a way to lose weight,it'll improve your heart, lungs and legs...but it won't shift your gut...running and the right diet is your fast track to weight loss.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Nov 2015)

Cut out any white bread or associated products. Small portion of porridge for breakfast. Zero snacks. No fruit juice, just water. Base diet on vegetables, with small amounts of chicken and fish. Coffee black only, no milk in tea either. Add no sugar to anything. Extend the ride home by 10% every week. the weight will reduce, fat loss will happen, muscle tone improve, and you'll feel better. About once a week, allow yourself a slightly bigger feed. Dump the crisps (just rubbish), and reduce portion size. If you feel slightly hungry a lot of the time weight will go. Simple equation, if input is less than output, your body will metabolise fat for energy, and loss of weight happens.
Even when training properly for competition diet has to be controlled - more weight = harder work on the climbs, and everywhere else!


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Dec 2015)

Enforced lay off for me on the bike just now and my weight has risen about 2 kg. As everyone says you are what you eat, I normally commute circa 130-150 miles a week, and i don`t hang about neither. My diet during the day is pretty good, porridge, fruit with honey added for breakie. A wrap and cup a soup for lunch. Downfalls are my coffee latte addiction  and Abernethy biscuits  6ft and 96kg I certainly don`t look over weight in fact the wife reckons I need a good feed, but its the gut. Oh and alcohol bad habit to have but I don`t go too daft with it . Point is the weight has not dropped off even though i do a lot of cycling and on my feet alot at work. You are what you eat repeat after me


----------



## adamangler (10 Jan 2016)

eat a balanced, healthy diet
watch your calories
weight yourself regular to tweak your calorie intake
done.


You must be carefull to eat enough though.

i went in a health kick and lost 6lb in 2 weeks, (too fast)

my power output went wayy down i was losing minutes in my pb times on local segments.
Soon as i carbed the fark up and lost no more than 1lb per week, my climbing times picked up again.

cycle hard, eat hard imo. you will be better off heavier and fully fed than starving an lightweight (within reason)

cycle more, eat less but get a balance. make it a long term target to lose weight, theres no rush


Also dont forget to mix up the training, the body adapts so if youre putting in 100 mile plus each week and stagnating get some hard intervals in or vice versa


----------



## ayceejay (10 Jan 2016)

Either follow the above advice or if you insist on a supplement I suggest amphetemines


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jan 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Cut out any white bread or associated products. Small portion of porridge for breakfast. Zero snacks. No fruit juice, just water. Base diet on vegetables, with small amounts of chicken and fish. Coffee black only, no milk in tea either. Add no sugar to anything. Extend the ride home by 10% every week. the weight will reduce, fat loss will happen, muscle tone improve, and you'll feel better. About once a week, allow yourself a slightly bigger feed. Dump the crisps (just rubbish), and reduce portion size. If you feel slightly hungry a lot of the time weight will go. Simple equation, if input is less than output, your body will metabolise fat for energy, and loss of weight happens.
> Even when training properly for competition diet has to be controlled - more weight = harder work on the climbs, and everywhere else!


Depends how much you want to lose weight, I`d be slitting my wrists on this lot....................


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Jan 2016)

Try riding in without eating and then having porridge when you get there;I use one of the quick microwaveable unflavoured ones and add a banana or something like blueberries.

Also do some short 'efforts' mixed in to you're normal pace.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Jan 2016)

Well I have put on about 5kg since before Christmas and zero riding till this week. It should shift over time, but cut out the crap and ride in on empty its what I do, 15 miles can be done easy enough. Mix in some efforts as well and drink plenty liquids, should see an improvement in body shape and weight. Also + 1 for porridge, I chuck fruit in mine and some honey. Good start to the day.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Jan 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Try riding in without eating and then having porridge when you get there;I use one of the quick microwaveable unflavoured ones and add a banana or something like blueberries.
> 
> Also do some short 'efforts' mixed in to you're normal pace.


This works. During an off bike period some while back, I ran between 3-5km every morning before any food (but after "emptying out"). In a couple of months 7kg disappeared. Enough that Mrs OR was worried that I was getting too thin (good job she did not know me when I was racing properly!). felt great though, and only 8kg over the old fit weight "when I was young"!


----------



## I am Spartacus (12 Jan 2016)

Reading this only convinces me that anyone who rides a bike just isnt normal.
They either think a few miles bimble is going to drop kg s of weight or they subsist on something that Dark Ages monks would turn their noses up at.
Weird f ckers, the lot of you.


----------



## Bodhbh (29 Jan 2016)

earlestownflya said:


> cycling is not really a way to lose weight,it'll improve your heart, lungs and legs...but it won't shift your gut...running and the right diet is your fast track to weight loss.



Really!? If I'm not drinking and commuting to work (20miles round trip) I'll loose a kg a week without bothering too much what I eat. Problem is most of the time I am drinking and not bothering at all what I eat. When I did a long tour of Europe, I lost a kg a week doing 60-ish miles aday and making a total pig of myself on both food and drink. As long as you put enough miles in relative to how much your eating I don't see why you wouldn't loose weight.


----------

